# Canonet QL19 E???



## TheLostPhotographer (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi all collector people,

I have many QL19 E questions.

I have bought an immaculate, fresh as the day it left the factory QL19 E, but it doesn't work and I would very much like it to work.

Everything appears to be in perfect condition bar the battery housing and original battery which had a little corrosion. Easily cleaned and all wires appear to be intact.

Q1: I have read somewhere that it is possible to 'adjust' something so that the light meter will work correctly with modern higher voltage batteries. Does anyone have any idea how I do this?

Q2: Alternatively, does anyone know where I can by original size 1.3 Volt batteries?

Q3: I'm assuming that the 'E' means the shutter is electronic and not all mechanical. I'm also assuming that once I've sorted the battery problem then the shutter problem will be overcome. However, I'm not entirely sure it is an electronic shutter and have read some reports of sticking shutter blades caused by the type of oil used drying.

Any ideas anyone? I'm really eager to put this lovely little camera to good use.

Thanks.


e2a; OK, a bit of Googling and I've established that it is a fully electronic shutter and they are prone to sticking caused by lubricant finding it's way onto the shutter blades. Still can't find a modern battery. It seems the only way is to adjust/replace some kind of resistor or, use a resistor on a modern battery.


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 12, 2007)

You're not going to find that elusive 1.3V battery. I have the same problem with another camera but I replace it with a similar size, slightly higher voltage at 1.5V.


----------



## usayit (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow... I've been looking for a good conditioned QL19 Canonet for sometime.  They are pretty difficult to find.  Very nice!

As for the battery... Mitica is correct.  You will not find the 1.3V battery for the Canonets.  I've been using the 1.5V battery in mine with no problems. 

I usually purchase batteries for my older cameras here:

www.photobattery.com

enjoy


----------



## TheLostPhotographer (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.

I've ordered a couple of modern 1.5 Volt batteries. To avoid taking the camera apart and messing with stuff I know nothing about, I'm going to try an improvised paper resistor between battery and contacts. Possibly wrap the battery with ultra thing cigarette rolling paper and test with a volt meter. Or, something???


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 12, 2007)

TheLostPhotographer said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I've ordered a couple of modern 1.5 Volt batteries. To avoid taking the camera apart and messing with stuff I know nothing about, I'm going to try an improvised paper resistor between battery and contacts. Possibly wrap the battery with ultra thing cigarette rolling paper and test with a volt meter. Or, something???


 
I never thought of that before. Interesting, please let us know if it works. I would think that the thin paper would act like an isolation of sort, I'm wondering if something like a piece of tape from an old VHS or Beta style recorders, folded in two might work. Just an idea...

Otherwise the 1.5V should not affect the operation of the camera.

Good luck.


----------



## malkav41 (Aug 18, 2007)

I use the zinc-air cells for hearing aids (625) I've had one in one of my Canons for a year now, and it still works. I paid around 6 bucks for 12 of them. If the shutter blades are gummed up with oil, you can try to clean them. Just be careful and meticulous in what your doing. I cleaned the blades in my QL25 and QL17 and they both work right now. I went in through the front of the lens which was pretty hairy, but not to overwhelming.


----------

